# CLOSED GATE - A modern fantasy epic by SantiSL



## santiago033 (Nov 29, 2011)

*CLOSED GATE*

Hello, everyone! Today, I want to present you my webcomic, Closedgate!   

*Overview:* ClosedGate is an anthropomorphic webcomic about he adventures of a runaway otter slave, Christopher Hazeleyed, in the empire known as the Union. During the Union invasion to his hometown at the island of Terranova,  Christopher is shot and presumably killed. To his surprise, he wakes up alive, with the invasion gone and his father missing. Two years later,  he escapes to Santa Lucia, capital of the growing Union, to learn about  his father's disappearance and the Union's real intentions. On arrival,  a chain of events leads him to live with Roselle Campbell, a top-ranking officer of the Union's military.

I hope you guys go check it out, I'm putting a lot of effort into this, specially since medschool takes most of my time  :? Hope you like my comic   

Cheers!   


*CLOSEDGATE AT SMACKJEEVES (MAIN PAGE)

http://www.thewebcomiclist.com/p/18588/Closed-Gate**CLOSEDGATE AT FURAFFINITY.NET

*






*|||PROLOGUE|||*



 

 

 

 




*|||START READING CHAPTER ONE|||*

All feedback is welcome! Thanks for reading! ^^​


----------



## veeno (Dec 2, 2011)

This comic is awesome


----------



## santiago033 (Dec 2, 2011)

veeno said:


> This comic is awesome



I'm so glad you like it!!  Thanks for reading!


----------



## shteev (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, wow, this is phenomenal!
You've got some talent there.
Thanks for this awesome comic, and for making me smile.


----------



## veeno (Dec 2, 2011)

Please for the love of god do not stop making comics.


----------



## santiago033 (Dec 2, 2011)

Whoa. Thanks guys, really, that kind of comments are what make me wanna continue doing comics. Glad youre enjoying the read! ^w^


----------



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea man no problem just keep up the good work and as i said before do not stop making comics seriously man if you stop i will kill you lol


----------



## santiago033 (Dec 4, 2011)

veeno said:


> Yea man no problem just keep up the good work and as i said before do not stop making comics seriously man if you stop i will kill you lol



Yessir! In fact, a new page was just uploaded :3


----------



## veeno (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah i will not be able to read your comics till monday when i get my laptop back i got dialup on this computor but not my laptop by the way how long are you going to keep this gem of a comic going i hope a long time.


----------



## santiago033 (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys, don't forget Closed Gate is on TVtropes.org!!!! Go *check out the wiki by clicking on the image* (and contribute, if you want)





To all readers, thanks for keeping the comic alive! (And sorry about this week's update ^^;


----------



## veeno (Dec 22, 2011)

Dmn i need to get my laptop back so i can read more comics because with the computor im using now it has dial-up

Anyways good work.


----------



## santiago033 (Dec 24, 2011)

*BEST WISHES TO ALL*

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!! This was a bumpy first year for the comic, but I hope 2012 will be a better year for Chris, Rose & Co. Hereâ€™s to another year full of adventures! Cheers!!

See you on 2012!!


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

I like your latest comics.


----------



## santiago033 (Apr 9, 2012)

ClosedGate got a review from the awesome Mitchellbravo!! Thanks a bunch!! Don't forget to check out his comic, "Loud Era", as well!
*
ClosedGate review

Loud Era*

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2012)

Necromancy is bad, m'kay?


----------

